# steelhead



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has hit any steelhead in any of the creeks or rivers yet ??? Chagrin, grand euclid creek???


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

There may be a few in the near lake portions of the river, just a trickle though. With this rain coming this weekend there may be a surge. By mid-October they will be in there. It definately gets my blood pumpin when folks begin to post steelhead threads!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked to a couple guys casting down near Gordon Park off Cleveland and they said there are a few fish being caught there. They were casting spoons and spinners. 

I didn't see any steelies caught though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

they are beginning to show up at the mouths of the tribs over in pa too. won't be long.


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

Man I can't wait this is going to be my first year I bought some coveralls for 10 bucks in a Pennsylvania garage sale, I managed to find a perfect fit hip waders for free. I got a nice 11 foot noodle rod and reel. Several types of powerbait and powerbait steelhead worms and plenty of floats weights line. I got a few spoons some jigs I'm gonna figure it out and when I succeed I'm not gonna post a picture because I'm sure I will be holding the fish wrong or have committed some other grievance that knowledgeable fisherman will detest. But the fear of not knowing will not keep me indoors this winter. I'm ready for the unknown.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

yetihw said:


> Man I can't wait this is going to be my first year I bought some coveralls for 10 bucks in a Pennsylvania garage sale, I managed to find a perfect fit hip waders for free. I got a nice 11 foot noodle rod and reel. Several types of powerbait and powerbait steelhead worms and plenty of floats weights line. I got a few spoons some jigs I'm gonna figure it out and when I succeed I'm not gonna post a picture because I'm sure I will be holding the fish wrong or have committed some other grievance that knowledgeable fisherman will detest. But the fear of not knowing will not keep me indoors this winter. I'm ready for the unknown.


Brother, go get your fish. Hold them the best you can and enjoy every minute of it. Post the picture proudly and you will be forever drawn into the dark world that is steelhead!

Good luck!


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Brother, go get your fish. Hold them the best you can and enjoy every minute of it. Post the picture proudly and you will be forever drawn into the dark world that is steelhead!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much. Remember those that seek knowledge and truth are brothers in cause.


----------



## rbrtalbright (Aug 1, 2008)

wet a line at daniels park for about an hour and we got 1 creek chub 
while practicing with the fly rod.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yep, its begun. from shore on erie i mean. yetihw go out and have some fun. enjoy the quest, they can be tough to figure out at first.


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

So I've been told. Rather than figure out their movements I think I'll watch where the fishermen park, and observe. Its not very original I know but I can Identify a group of fishermen quicker than A steelhead movement me thinks. Thanks all for the encouragement, I just need that first one and all will come from their. I do plan on going to the steelhead expo at the nature center soon, perhaps they will teach me how to hold one their. Happy fishing friends.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

yetihw said:


> So I've been told. Rather than figure out their movements I think I'll watch where the fishermen park, and observe. Its not very original I know but I can Identify a group of fishermen quicker than A steelhead movement me thinks. Thanks all for the encouragement, I just need that first one and all will come from their. I do plan on going to the steelhead expo at the nature center soon, perhaps they will teach me how to hold one their. Happy fishing friends.


You know my grandpa told me once the secret to catching fish is to fish where the fish are. 8 out of 10 times where there are fisherman there are fish.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have never caught a steelie but i wanted to this fall/winter. where should i fish and how? i know absolutely nothing about it and i didnt want to go and buy a fly rod. but i have some medium light spinning rigs. would that work and if so what with?


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well you dont have to have a fly rod to catch steelies..I use a 7' medium spinning outfit with 12# test..So you can start with you rod and go from there..I've also caught them with a 6'6'' light weight rod with 8# test..


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

Castmaster, in my opinion the rod and reel are a preference that will come with experience. Location is also a learned preference. My first fish was a few years back and I had no idea what a steelhead was and a friend asked me to go. I showed up at the river with a 4.5 foot ultra light pole with 4 lb test line and everyone laughed and told me there was no way I would catch anything. It was not easy but it was on a spinner and I landed 2 that day, what a blast and I would do it again. I have since went with a 10.5 foot noodle rod so it is easier fighting fish but just as much fun. attached is a photo of my first.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

whats the closest spot to akron? and what should i use to get them on?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

camshaft said:


> Castmaster, in my opinion the rod and reel are a preference that will come with experience. Location is also a learned preference. My first fish was a few years back and I had no idea what a steelhead was and a friend asked me to go. I showed up at the river with a 4.5 foot ultra light pole with 4 lb test line and everyone laughed and told me there was no way I would catch anything. It was not easy but it was on a spinner and I landed 2 that day, what a blast and I would do it again. I have since went with a 10.5 foot noodle rod so it is easier fighting fish but just as much fun. attached is a photo of my first.


Hey, I know that spot...

Actually I was there when you caught than one, and the other very large fish you caught a few years ago. I think that might be me in the background. Can't blow up the picture enough to tell. That spot changed quite a bit this year. Not as generally as deep, but more breaks from deep to shallow.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you talking about this one? This is one I will never forget, I have this pic blown up and hanging on my wall, it was a gift from GobyOneGnoby, he was there and helped me land it.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

camshaft said:


> Are you talking about this one? This is one I will never forget, I have this pic blown up and hanging on my wall, it was a gift from GobyOneGnoby, he was there and helped me land it.


That's the one. The picture doesn't represent the size of the fish very well. Thick and very heavy - a true pig (without lipstick..).


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

The funny thing I always thought about that pic was the fish made me look smaller than I actually was. I was over 300lbs when I caught it.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Go to Willoughby




castmaster00 said:


> whats the closest spot to akron? and what should i use to get them on?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i go to i think it's called borac's boat landing in eastlake my uncle caught a nice steelhead about 20-23 inches


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

Spinners are a good choice this early in the year.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

castmaster00 said:


> whats the closest spot to akron? and what should i use to get them on?


Cuyahoga river. Not as many fish as the stocked tribs but much closer. Below rte 82 has more fish, but a few can be caught all the way up to the falls below edison res.

Can't use minnows or spawn around rte 82, so best to use a jig with a few maggots below a float. Can use spinners & spoons, but you must pick your spot or you can lose quite a bit of tackle.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

so what brand of spinner works the best? i dont want to go to the store and buy the wrong type


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

castmaster00 said:


> so what brand of spinner works the best? i dont want to go to the store and buy the wrong type


Anyh of the Blue Foxes will Works.. # 2 to #4s ... White, Black.. Gold and Orange.. Blues..

will be your basics... Dont Forget to pick some Lil' Cleos Spoons of the same colors and combos.. don't no forget a small snap swivel such as a Sampo , due to line twist...

kastmaster .. Also read up on KSUFlash K.I.S.S Thread in the steelhead section ... this will put you in the right direction...

As for the closets spot from Akron..... I'd have to Say the Rocky River would be you best bet or the Cuyahoga North of the 82 Dam... with alot of public access for a young fellow such as your self to explore.....

Frank


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

how about a rooster tail


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i heard that panther martins work good for anytin that swims. is this true and if so do you think that it would work for steelies?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Panther martins or rooster tails will work. Basically, any type of spoon or inline spinner will work.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

alright well back to the original post that got me excited lol... has anyone seen herd of any one catching or caught any in the rivers yet?


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i don't believe that will happen until the rivers are within the temperature range that they prefer mid 50s- lower 40's. The river is currently 66 degrees in berea OH (rocky) 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04201500

I don't know how what flow rates are optimal but i think the river is unfishable right now for anything


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

i got a nice hen today out of the rock and saw another nice fish caught. both caught on cranks with a silver bottom. my optimal flow for the rock is 225 the river went down quickly it is very fishable. the temps are high and my guess is the fish are few and far between but a few are there and you might get lucky throwing for smallies.. good luck.. pic in the steelhead forum


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Rock is actually low now so you would want to stay near the mouth.


----------



## rbrtalbright (Aug 1, 2008)

visited daniels park for and hr threw flys and white mister twister. nothin!


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

rbrtalbright said:


> visited daniels park for and hr threw flys and white mister twister. nothin!


you think they'd be up that far this early? but i guess i can't hurt to put something in the water...that's the only way you'll find out if they're there.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Castmaster,

If the trout are hitting hardware, then one of these three will just about always work in ideal to low flow conditions:
1. Little Cleo spoon - silver/blue pattern - 1/8 ~ 1/4 oz size
2. Rooster tail - silver blade, white body - 1/24 oz or 1/16 oz size
3. Mepps Plain #2 Aglia - silver blade (bare hooks, not dressed)

I suggest sticking with no heavier than 6 lb line. 4 lb line works well with these smaller sized lures.

There are always a few fish in the rivers in late September, but good days are hard to come by and a lot of good fishermen still get skunked this time of year. I'd suggest holding off until early October to increase your chances of finding fish.

- Dave


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

the fish are headin in the ashtabula right now we caught a couple down behind the hospital and seen some caught at walnut break wall, i was talkin to a guy and he said there was about a dozen already up too the tannery all we need is some RAIN good fishin guys... the fish we caught on blue and silver cleos


----------

